# Hate to start new salary thread



## MTMWTF (Jul 8, 2013)

Folks:

As the title suggests, I hate to start new thread, however, I am afraid that my question would get lost in neverland. Having said that, my salary question is:

_*Gross salary: 55 K (That includes everything except kids schooling);

Kids schooling: 30K/ Year;

Misc benefits: Health insurance, business class tickets, relocation, bonus end of life, etc....benefits are extra that will be provided. These are extras apart from the Gross salary*_

Request to all you folks out there: Please provide your sincere feedback.

Regards,

MTMWTF
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MTMWTF (Jul 8, 2013)

Folks:

As the title suggests, I hate to start new thread, however, I am afraid that my question would get lost in neverland. Having said that, my salary question is:

*Gross salary: 55 K (That includes everything except kids schooling);

Kids schooling: 30K/ Year;

Misc benefits: Health insurance, business class tickets, relocation, bonus end of life, etc....benefits are extra that will be provided. These are extras apart from the Gross salary*

There are various reasons for considering a move to UAE. I want to make sure that I can lead decent life with the finances without 'em being a burden.

Request to all you folks out there: Please provide your sincere feedback.

Regards,

MTMWTF


----------



## Northeast (May 21, 2013)

I think that is decent salary, however, I am still waiting for SC and not in UAE yet. Someone who already in UAE needs to answer. In my opinion this is a decent pay.


----------



## MTMWTF (Jul 8, 2013)

Northeast said:


> I think that is decent salary, however, I am still waiting for SC and not in UAE yet. Someone who already in UAE needs to answer. In my opinion this is a decent pay.


Ah..ha finally a reply. Thank you northeast for your feedback.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AMount sounds fine. You havent mentioned how big your family is, whether you want to live in an apartment or villa, but should be enough. 
WHether it is appropriate for your experience and role is a question you need to answer.


----------



## adolfineamy (Jun 24, 2013)

*londondecoratorsuk.com*

This would give a good idea to prospective students and idea of the salary since CLS/T is SO varying according to state and it's rules.


----------



## MTMWTF (Jul 8, 2013)

rsinner said:


> AMount sounds fine. You havent mentioned how big your family is, whether you want to live in an apartment or villa, but should be enough.
> WHether it is appropriate for your experience and role is a question you need to answer.


I have 3 young kids. I would prefer villa. I was told gross 55k is the min and i have some leverage for negotiation. Again night life days are long gone, especially after kids, so just looking to lead decent life....nothing fancy.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Which emirate will you be working and living in?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

MTMWTF said:


> I have 3 young kids. I would prefer villa. I was told gross 55k is the min and i have some leverage for negotiation. Again night life days are long gone, especially after kids, so just looking to lead decent life....nothing fancy.


Depending on the age of the kids, you will find that 30K may be even less than 50% of the fees that some of the American curriculum schools charge. You have not mentioned whether you would be in Dubai or AD (I had assumed AD). 
However, the link is to a Dubai thread, but this thread should be useful regardless. Read maybe the last 30-40 pages to get an idea of the costs involved. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html

In any case 55K should be enough in most cases and there is something wrong with spending habits if 55K AED doesnt leave enough room for a decent lifestyle + savings. You wont be the richest person around, and dont get carried away by the lifestyle of some people around.


----------



## MTMWTF (Jul 8, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Depending on the age of the kids, you will find that 30K may be even less than 50% of the fees that some of the American curriculum schools charge. You have not mentioned whether you would be in Dubai or AD (I had assumed AD).
> However, the link is to a Dubai thread, but this thread should be useful regardless. Read maybe the last 30-40 pages to get an idea of the costs involved. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/74339-salary-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html
> 
> In any case 55K should be enough in most cases and there is something wrong with spending habits if 55K AED doesnt leave enough room for a decent lifestyle + savings. You wont be the richest person around, and dont get carried away by the lifestyle of some people around.


Thank you for your insights.


----------

